# 2.0 exhaust



## yucrying44 (Mar 15, 2011)

Is the exhaust system on the 2.0 the same as the 2.5?
Whats the difference?

Want to know if a exhaust upgrade built for the 2.5 will fit my 2.0


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would go to Courtesy Nissan's parts site and compare part numbers.


----------

